# A real chef's magazine



## 100folds (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone know of any professional magazines for Chefs. Not the hobby cook who doesn't know the difference between a hollandaise and a sabayon. One that focus on our industry and the new ideas coming into it. Let me know, thanks


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There is Art Culinaire. It's a hardcover magazine (book) that comes out a couple times of year. Lots of great ideas, but I find the food to be very "fussy", over manipulated. Though I haven't read it in a long time. My favorite mag. is Food Arts. Not tons of recipes, but lots of great articles about trends in food and drink, and a lot of spotlights on seasonal cooking, etc.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I second Pete's recommendation.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Here is a free subscription to Food Arts: http://www.google.com/url?sa=l&ai=BK...3Deid%3DW02GLE

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

There are another two trades in addition that I like...Plate magazine, and Chef's, both of which are available free to working chefs and easy enough to find on the internet with a search.


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

In the UK it's Restaurant magazine; in France, l'Hotellerie.


----------



## 100folds (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, I've ordered the food art and hopefully it is what I am looking for. Incidently, I have found a book on the history of food and I think it is a must read! It's called Food, A culinary history. Check it out. Just doing a tit for tat. Thank you again.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Another possibility, also free to the trade, is Santé. http://www.santemagazine.comIt is totally geared to the restaurant professional, and has a good deal of space devoted to the bar and wine as well as FOH and BOH management issues.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I heartily agree on the reccomendations for Food Arts and Sante. The other one I read is National Culinary Review, the mag of the ACF. With these three, I keep up to date on all aspects of the industry.


----------

